
Mark Cuban Calls Paul Graham and YC Entitled and Arrogant - jl87
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/y-combinator-founder-paul-graham-bashes-shark-tank-mark-cuban-fires-back/
======
Mc_Big_G
_Building the best product is how most startups win, not by marketing_

Funny, after building many things, I'm starting to think the only thing that
matters is marketing. It certainly isn't the tech or product quality.

------
smt88
Sacca was absolutely right. It's bizarre that Paul Graham thinks anyone
appearing on Shark Tank is doing it as a substitute to traditional
fundraising. It's entertainment, not investing, and it's fantastic exposure
for the participants.

Telling people to do something like YC instead of Shark Tank is like telling
people to do YC instead of appearing on The Tonight Show.

~~~
sharemywin
To me they are for totally different types businesses. Most of the Shark Tank
businesses are hope to get on QVC type products/businesses which would never
get into YC. Very few software companies try to get on there. probably because
the valuations are much more inline with traditional business valuation not
high grow companies.

~~~
smt88
I agree, which still reinforces the point that it's really weird for Paul
Graham to attack Shark Tank. They're just totally different entities with
different purposes.

------
sharemywin
Pot Kettle nice to meet you. Name a billionaire that isn't full of themselves.
It's almost a prerequisite to think your better than everyone else to start a
company. Let alone be super successful at it. Just some people are better at
pretending humility better than others.

~~~
dpweb
Gates? Considering what he's achieved I always found him quite humble.

Here's a guy perfectly justified if he said "I am much more brilliant than
everyone else". This take over the world thing is quite new amongst tech
entrepreneurs. From my understanding.. he knew he was onto something big, but
super-billionaire was not in the expectations.

~~~
nostrademons
Gates (and Page, Musk, Bezos, Zuckerburg, Kalanick, etc.) don't _say_ they're
more brilliant than everyone else, they act like it. Rather than say they're
going to take over the world, they actually do it.

It's a little fascinating to me that culturally, we look down upon people who
talk about dominating their opponents, but look up to people who say nothing
but actually do dominate their opponents. But then, I suppose it fits with
"actions speak louder than words".

------
minimaxir
Use the original title if possible.

Additionally, the article does not mention Chris Sacca guested in Shark Tank.

